# Awesome night!!



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I know all you guys in Nodak probably shoot a ton more fish than I do, but I had my best night ever Friday night. My Friend and I shot 19 fish. 3 buffalo, 4 commons, 6 bowfin, 5 gar, and a shad. WE were hitting everything. I just wish we had more fish to shoot at. Spring break is here so its go time.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Uhhh, the one thing I am really upset over missing this year... I was actually laying in bed yesterday morning thinking about how much I could set aside to set up a bowfishing setup... Figuring what to use, how big, where I could fit the generators, lol. I have trouble sleepin over here for some reason. Just lay in bed for like 3 hours everyday. So I started plotting out my bowfishing setup!!! :rollin:


----------

